# System auf ~x86 umstellen

## intenso

Hi!

Ich möchte oftmals eine neuere Software testen, auch wenn Sie im unstable(~x86)-Bereich noch liegt. Im Moment steht in meiner /etc/male.conf ACCEPT_KEYWORS="x86" und damit ist das System auf die stabilen Pakete ausgerichtet.

Um jedoch auch "testing" Software installieren zu können, sollte man jetzt in der make.conf das ACCEPT_KEYWORD ändern, oder jedes einzelne Paket in die /etc/portage/package.keyowrds schreiben?

Grüße,

intenso

----------

## slick

Ich würde meinen das hängt davon ab wieviele Pakete Du experiementell installieren willst. Sind es einzelne dann package.keywords, sind überwiegend solche dann besser den umgekehrten Weg, ~x86 in die make.conf und in die packages.keywords die stabilen mit  x86.

 :Idea:  Zur Vorsicht bei ~x86 muß ich, denke ich, nicht nochmal extra raten...

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Ich hab keine Angst vor "~x86".  :Wink: 

Ich habs seit Anfang an so gemacht und werde es auch weiter machen. Hatte nie Probleme damit. Und wenn doch mal was passieren sollte, Pech gehabt.  :Razz: 

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/male.conf
> 
> 

 

 :Smile:  Der war gut. Was in dieser conf drinsteht würde mich interessieren. Ein bisschen mehr noch würde mich interessieren was in /etc/female.conf steht.

cheers

t.

----------

## sarahb523

in der female.conf stehen dinge die besitzer der male.conf nie erfahren werden  :Wink: 

(sorry, das konnte ich mir jetzt nich verkneifen)

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> in der female.conf stehen dinge die besitzer der male.conf nie erfahren werden 

 

eine conf????

noch nie was von /dev/crypt/female gehört??

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> (sorry, das konnte ich mir jetzt nich verkneifen)

 

me too  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> noch nie was von /dev/crypt/female gehört?? 

 

Nöööö....

```
# cat /dev/crypt/female

cat: /dev/crypt/female: No such file or directory
```

Hmm.... komisch, was muss ich dazu installieren?

Aber scheints ja bei manchem zu geben: http://lists.ethernal.org/dunlug-0207/msg00401.html

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Shadows

 *NoiZe_DJ wrote:*   

> Ich hab keine Angst vor "~x86". ;)
> 
> Ich habs seit Anfang an so gemacht und werde es auch weiter machen. Hatte nie Probleme damit. Und wenn doch mal was passieren sollte, Pech gehabt. :P

 

Hatte ich anfangs auch nicht. Erstmal hatte ich ein x86 System, aber irgendwie war meine HW (altes PIII-Board mit 440BX Chipsatz glaube ich) geshreddert, also war's im Endeffekt nicht gerade stable.

Also dachte ich mir, nachdem ich von Kollegen ein kt266 Board bekam "nimmste mal ~x86 - sind ja keine Beta-Packages oder so, halt nur die jeweils neuesten stable-releases der Pakete. Ist ja sogar der wünschenswerte Weg - immer neueste Soft mit neuesten Patches"

Das war jetzt ca. 2 - 3 Monate her - bin gerade dabei nen stage3-Tarball zu entpacken, damit ich mir ein neues x86 System installieren kann. Ich hatte das Gefühl, als ob nach jedem Update das ich gefahren hatte immer etwas neues im Arsch war. Irgendwann hat man auch keinen Bock mehr. Ich wollte ein ~x86 System weil ich wie oben schon erwähnt hatte eigentlich der Meinung bin, das neueste Soft = neueste Patches / Fixes = stabileres System. Aber meine Erfahrung der letzten Monate hat mir das Gegenteil gezeigt. Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis?

Whatever, da man zwar von x86 -> ~86 aber nicht wieder zurück kann (außer mühselige Handarbeit - und recompilen muss ich dafür eh, also dann lieber gleich neuen tarball installen) installier ich mir erstmal wieder x86 und halte dann nur einzelne Anwendungen auf ~x86 wenn's beliebt - aber das Base-system sollte definitiv lieber stable als latest (and probably buggiest) sein.

Will schließlich auch endlich mal produktiv damit arbeiten und nicht nur rumfrickeln - da hab ich vom Windozen-Schrott schon genug mit zu tun gehabt (und teilweise immer noch bei Bekannten / Freunden, die ständig irgendnen Murks mit ihren stabilen, benutzerfreundlichen und überhaupt ganz tollen Windows-Kisten haben).

Nur so als hint...

Greetz

Shad

----------

## hoschi

 *Quote:*   

> ..."nimmste mal ~x86 - sind ja keine Beta-Packages oder so, halt nur die jeweils neuesten stable-releases der Pakete. 

 

Manchmal ist Mitleid echt fehl am Platze...

----------

## Shadows

Trotz des hochnäsigen Charakters Deines Posts:

Die Formulierung war vielleicht nicht allzu klar - ist immer schwierig zu bedenken, dass es Leute hier gibt, die den Worlaut nur 1:1 umsetzen können.

"stable" ist immer so eine Sache - ich meinte jetzt eher "stable" im Sinne von stable, wie es allgemein gebräuchlich ist - nicht im Sinne von "stable nach Gentoo Maßstäben für das x86 Keyword".

Soll heißen:

Wenn KDE seine 3.3 rausgibt, ist das durchaus ein "stable release" der KDE-Developer - aber noch lange kein Grund für Gentoo als stable und damit dem x86 Keyword zugänglich zu gelten.

Mit "nicht Beta Packages" meinte ich in dem Falle exakt diese Art von Software, sprich die Releases der Developer. Und ausgeschlossen habe ich damit dann irgendwelche "zwischenrelease-Versionen" - zum bsp. direkt aus dem cvs oder so Sachen.

Und wenn Du schon so genau bist:

Teile Deines Basis-Systems und der x86 Pakete sind auch noch Alpha oder Beta releases - trotzdem wurden sie als "stable" markiert:

pam - 0.77

Net-Daemon-0.38

wine (offiziell als Beta auf der Homepage bezeichnet - und das schon seit Jahren)

Da gibts noch einige, aber als kleine Hausaufgabe darfst Du Dir die selber raussuchen.

Mein Mitleid für solcherlei Posts wie Deine erspar ich mir - inspiriert durch Deine Aussage - einfach mal an dieser Stelle.

Greetz

Shad

----------

## hoschi

 :Wink: 

ich würde mich jedenfalls hüten das sehr pauschale wort "stable" für maskierte ebuilds zu verwenden, besonders in der von dir so ausformulierten form, durch solche aussagen kommen vielleicht weniger sachkundige user leider öfters auf "dumme" gedanken.

~x86 ist eben nicht dazu da sein system so dauerhaft zu betreiben, viele pakete werden hier erst für ihren einsatz vorbereite, weil sie sonst ziemlichen mist bauen könnten.

und eine version unter x < 1 zeigt eben viel zu oft nur an, dass die gesteckten ziele noch nicht erreicht sind, und muss nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit stabiltität unter linux und insbesondere dem standard x86-stable-gentoo system zu tun haben.

alsa, mozilla firefox...

ball flach halten, flamewars brauchen wir doch wirklich nicht  :Very Happy: 

----------

## UTgamer

Erfahrungsbericht:

Meine Erstinstallation letztes Jahr hatte ich nach 3 Monaten Betrieb ganz komplett auf ~x86 umgestellt. 2 oder 3 nicht wichtige Progs liefen nicht mehr.

Mein größtes Problem war eigentlich nur EMERGE selbst, es lief sehr sehr unstabil.

Das System läuft heute noch, allerdings ist es nun mein Backup-System (hab kaum noch Überblick was ich bei dem nun 18GB grossen System alles emerged hatte). 

Vor vielen Kompilationen musste ich einmal automake und einmal make ausführen, da emerge sich sonst weigerte seinen Dienst zu tuen.

Bei jeder emerge Aktion giebt es genau 497 Fehlermeldungen!

Trotzdem läuft alles (LOL).

Wie gesagt das System läuft heute noch stabil, außer das ich was gelernt hatte, hatte ich viel mehr Arbeit mit dem System.

Meine Neuinstallation ist dagegen recht Wartungsfrei. Stell dich auf mehr Arbeit und Fehlersuche ein  :Wink: 

----------

## Shadows

@hoschi

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> ich würde mich jedenfalls hüten das sehr pauschale wort "stable" für maskierte ebuilds zu verwenden, besonders in der von dir so ausformulierten form, durch solche aussagen kommen vielleicht weniger sachkundige user leider öfters auf "dumme" gedanken. 

 

Full ACK. Hab ja auch gleich gesagt, war nicht die beste Formulierung von mir  - war auch bisschen in Eile geschrieben und dann noch nur mit einer Hirnhälfte (und dann noch wahrscheinlich nur mit der kreativen, die ich eh nicht so richtig nutzen kann wie mir manchmal scheint...)

Na ja, hoffentlich sieht jetzt auch jeder andere wie das ursprünglich gemeint war ;)

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> ~x86 ist eben nicht dazu da sein system so dauerhaft zu betreiben, viele pakete werden hier erst für ihren einsatz vorbereite, weil sie sonst ziemlichen mist bauen könnten. 

 

Ist auch vollkommen richtig - ein komplettes ~x86 System hat hier und da Macken, meist aber erstaunlicherweise nur im Bereich "nervig" - laufen tut alles eigentlich, nur halt nicht wie erwünscht und es kommt schneller mal zum Fehler.

Desweitern bleibt da immer dieser komische Beigeschmack, wenn ein neuer Fehler auftritt:

"Ist das jetzt ein Folgefehler aus irgendeiner ~x86-Komponente oder tatsächlich lediglich ein Bug in der fraglichen Anwendung?".

Deshalb bleibe ich auch bei meinem Statement:

Soll's ein produktives System werden -> x86.

Hat man ein paar Wochen nix zu tun und den Drall, die vor dem PC zu verbringen und Bugs aufzuspüren -> feel free to use ~x86. Für Neulinge also definitiv x86.

Wobei ich gestern / heute auch wieder die Erfahrung gemacht habe:

Zur Sicherheit lieber direkt mit stage1 starten bei der Installation. Hab jetzt das erste mal eine stage3 Installation gemacht, weil ich mir dachte: "Sind wenigstens die Basis-Progs von Leuten die Ahnung haben vorkompiliert - da kann ich ja dann möglichst wenig schrotten, sollte also hoffentlich in einem möglichst stabilen System resultieren (x86 versteht sich - also nicht die unstable Variante)".

Ist aber auch nicht zwingend richtig - kam mir direkt schon bisschen komisch vor nachdem ich heute schon die gesamte Basis installiert hatte (quasi bis chapter 11 im Gentoo Handbuch also). Einen emerge -S redcode habe ich dann auch nach ca. 20 Minuten ohne Ergebnis und scheinbar irgendwelcher sporadischen Debug-Ausgaben abgebrochen. Werd's dann die Tage mal mit nem stage1-stable-install versuchen - hoffentlich klappt's damit besser.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> und eine version unter x < 1 zeigt eben viel zu oft nur an, dass die gesteckten ziele noch nicht erreicht sind, und muss nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit stabiltität unter linux und insbesondere dem standard x86-stable-gentoo system zu tun haben.

 

Stimmt schon. Aber wenn ich mal bedenke, wie lange gerade sowas wie pam nicht mehr aktualisiert wurde... Hinterlässt ein komisches Gefühl irgendwie bei mir.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> ball flach halten, flamewars brauchen wir doch wirklich nicht

 

Das sowieso full ack - ich schaff's leider schon an diversen anderen Stellen viel zu viel Zeit sinnlos zu verprassen, irgendwelche unsinnigen Flamewars brauche ich da auch echt nicht.

Eine spitze Formulierung konnte ich mir nach einem ein-Zeilen-Posting aber dennoch nicht verkneifen... ;)

@UTgamer

Das mit dem emerge klingt interessant - da hatte ich glücklicherweise noch keine Probleme mit bei nem ~x86er System. Aber dafür hakts an diversen anderen Stellen mal bisschen. Wie schon oben geschrieben aber meist nur Anzeige-Fehler oder strange Dinge, die ich mir nicht erklären kann.

Zum Beispiel  wenn ich KDE beende, Rechner neu starte und in der Session der Konqueror mit diversen Tabs im Internet geöffnet war, kann er nicht nach dem Einloggen ins KDE die Pages automatisch laden. Er versucht es zwar, bricht dann aber nach ner gewissen Zeit ab. Während des Versuchs kann ich auch keine Buttons mehr klicken (also zum Beispiel manuell abbrechen oder so). Wenn der Timeout vorbei ist kann ich dann ganz normal reloaden oder neue Fenster / Tabs öffnen und surfen. Und Netzwerkverbindung steht eigentlich schon bevor ich mich überhaupt in KDE einlogge - kann also nicht daran liegen. Weiß der Geier was es ist - jedenfalls ging es vor einigen world-updates ohne Schwierigkeiten und dann irgendwann auf einmal nicht mehr. Da ich auch nicht zwingend zwischen zwei world-updates den Rechner neu boote weiß ich natürlich auch nicht mehr, ab welchem Zeitpunkt / Merge der Fehler aufgetreten ist.

Na ja, ~x86 halt - Finger weg, wenn's sich vermeiden lässt ;)

Greetz

Shad

----------

## hoschi

ich füge dann ebenfalls mein "full ack" ein  :Smile: 

ps: ich hatte auch mal ein ~x86 system, na ja, wiederholen will ich es nicht unbedingt  :Laughing: 

----------

## Ragin

Also ich fahre alle Desktops bei mir mit ~x86 und bisher hatte ich (bis auf einmal beim gcc) noch nie Probleme.

Bei Servern o.ä. Sache würde ich auch von ~xxx abraten, da es dort auf 100%ige Stabilität und Sicherheit ankommt.

DIe größten Probleme habe ich eigentlich bei ~x86 mit KDE auf meinem Notebook (bei den PCs gehts immer). Dort kam es hin und wieder vor, dass er einzelne Pakete nicht kompilieren wollte, was wohl daran liegen kann, dass einfach noch nicht alle nötigen Abhängigkeiten in die ebuilds eingebunden waren. Aber da ich KDE eh nur zum "man schaut mal obs besser wird" oder die Base für Quanta installiert habe ist mir das eigentlich auch egal.

----------

